# New and Curious



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all. New to this site. I was actually referred here by an artist at a MAC store. I hope to find more junkies as addicted to MAC as I am!

Sherrie


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

welcome Sherrie to the forum.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks! appreciate it! I definitely am already enjoying the pics.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

your welcome.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

